# schwinn cadillac



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

can anyone tell me what years the schwinn cadillac was made.

thank you


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

..I had a 1948...


----------



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

i saw one that was a 1952, yet i didn't think they made them past 1949.  but i am not an expert!


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

...nor I....


----------



## daved66 (Jul 11, 2012)

i know enough to be dangerous!   yet have many reference books


----------



## bricycle (Jul 11, 2012)

nice score on the ND case....


----------



## Honestherman (Jun 23, 2013)

*Cadillac Schwinn*

Today I picked up a Cadillac. I thought it looked like a schwinn. But had a Cadillac Badge. Does anyone know anything about them? I have a 1950 Schwinn. But the rear of the Cadillac frame is different. It has built in tabs and bolts for a Drop Stand on the Cadillac. Where can I look up the Vin Number to find out date of manufacture
Thanks


----------

